# Wilier Bikes



## Greedo (27 Aug 2008)

Joined the forum last week which I think is great.

Quick question. After a time off the saddle and a mate wrecking my Trek road bike I lent him a while back I've been doing a bit of shopping about for a new road bike.

I'm torn between Trek, Bianchi, Colagno and a new make to me as they never had them in Glasgow 5 years ago which is Wilier. I must admit the Wilier at the moment is ahead as they just look great IMO.

Have any of you got some opinions on the 4 makes above as any pros, cons or problems experienced would be much appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2008)

After being in a similar position recently i.e. torn between all four mentioned brands , I narrowed my search down to the Trek Madone or a Wilier. It came down to these 2 mainly due to local stocking and I wanted a bike I could sit on and try.

The Trek 5.2 was a fantastic bike but the shop I tried it at wouldn't even put pedals on it for me to sit on the bike and try for comfort reach etc. so I ruled them out instantly. The bike looked great is all that I can say. I've heard a few people are having problems with the BB on these bikes, don't know if it's been fixed yet.

When I went to try the Wilier the shop put pedals on it and let me try it out. I ride a 54 specialized frame but a medium izoard was to cramped so they got a large for me, perfect fit. Just try them out for size before you buy.

The finish on the frame is A1 with a good clearcoat all over the frame and no missed bits or less coat on the undersides which other manufacturers seem to be doing!! The frame itself is a featherweight as are the forks and have a strong carbon weave with no squeezable bits anywhere . All of the campag and other finishing kit is also spot on with the exception of the Rubino pro tyres which I find give a hard ride and are skittish in the wet taking fast bends. They have been changed to my usual gp4000s.

The ride is firm but not harsh and the frame has no flex, it responds to every turn of the pedals instantly. The weight of the bike and it's responsiveness gives instant acceleration. Considering the stiffness of this bike it is definitely not uncomfortable but it definitely feels like a race orientated bike and not something like the comfort based specialized Roubaix. I have a problem when I get on because I can't ride it slowly, it has to be ridden fast. It climbs better than any bike I've had and descends perfectly now the tyres have been changed ( so far 49.7 mph in the dark ). It gives you the confidence to keep off the brakes because it turns in and holds a line with no problem and has no wobble.

I also forgot to mention that it looks amazing just standing still and they aren't as common as a Trek, Bianchi or Colnago ............

yet 

Highly recommended and must be added to your shortlist to try out. Their ( Wilier ) customer service is also 100%. They've replied to all of emails so far and are extremely polite unlike UK companies

Saluti
Dave


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2008)

OT their a Wilier locked up out Sainsburys on Rose Street (Edinburgh) nearly everytime I go by; it looks nice.


----------



## Greedo (27 Aug 2008)

Cheers mate. That's the kind of advive I was looking for. I think they look great. Will have another look about but think I know what i will be going for!



djb1971 said:


> After being in a similar position recently i.e. torn between all four mentioned brands , I narrowed my search down to the Trek Madone or a Wilier. It came down to these 2 mainly due to local stocking and I wanted a bike I could sit on and try.
> 
> The Trek 5.2 was a fantastic bike but the shop I tried it at wouldn't even put pedals on it for me to sit on the bike and try for comfort reach etc. so I ruled them out instantly. The bike looked great is all that I can say. I've heard a few people are having problems with the BB on these bikes, don't know if it's been fixed yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## wafflycat (27 Aug 2008)

Go for what fits/feels the best.


----------



## 515mm (27 Aug 2008)

M'collegue has an Izoard Pro. (Medium54)

Just asked him "What shall I tell this chap then?"

and he said "Buy one, buy one now."

He bought an Evasion Mirage about 10months ago after trying Felt, Trek and Giant bikes at County Cycles in Cross Hands (S.Wales). Loved the Wilier - fitted like a glove. Loved it so much - returned to buy a 'proper one'!

His only wish - that he'd had the Izoard for the Dragon Ride sportive in July

Another point, slightly OT, - we both shop at County Cycles where we find the service and advice 2nd to none. No coincidence that they're the UK's top Wilier dealer.

Enjoy.


----------



## Greedo (27 Aug 2008)

Cheers mate. 

Was in a shop in Glasgow this afternoon and the guy was great. Think it's down to a Trek Madone 5.2 which they are doing for £2070 at the moment or the Wilier Izoard Pro. They are getting both for me to try out next week. 

I must say though we were having a chat with the Trek beside us as they only had a Wilier Mortirolo Miragein the window at £1300 and I was warming to it. He was raving about it (and no his decision was not commision based) and it is a lovely bike. 

He then goes and gets the Wilier out the window just so I can have a look and it is just stunning and that's not even the one I want.




515mm said:


> M'collegue has an Izoard Pro. (Medium54)
> 
> Just asked him "What shall I tell this chap then?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Mortiroloboy (27 Aug 2008)

Dunno about the other brands, but I do know about my lovely, beautiful, fast light, stiff, compliant, wonderful Wilier Triestina Mortirolo with full Campy Centaur groupset, Buy one you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jassy-x (27 Aug 2008)

Greedo said:


> Was in a shop in Glasgow this afternoon and the guy was great.


....which Glasgow shop have you been looking in Greedo ??


----------



## Greedo (27 Aug 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ....which Glasgow shop have you been looking in Greedo ??



A few mate but it was Alpine bikes i was in today.


----------



## jassy-x (27 Aug 2008)

Greedo said:


> A few mate but it was Alpine bikes i was in today.


..thats the shop on Gr Western road, isnt it....will have a look at the Wilier the next time I pass by.....not ready to by a new bike at the mo, just like to look...


----------



## Greedo (27 Aug 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ..thats the shop on Gr Western road, isnt it....will have a look at the Wilier the next time I pass by.....not ready to by a new bike at the mo, just like to look...



Indeed it is.

They're the only dealers I know of. They has a shop in Stirling I think would that not be nearer you?

They also have the bike franchise in Tiso's outdoor centre up at baird Street across from the Henry Bros BMW garage. That's the best one for road bikes and the GWR one is more mountain bikes


----------



## jassy-x (27 Aug 2008)

.....Stirling is closer to where I live, but I am in Glasgow most weekends...
...I know the outdoor centre....thats not far from Dales cycles which is one of my usual haunts so I'll nip in there as well next time I'm through..
...happy shopping Greedo and let us kow how you get on with those bikes...


----------



## got-to-get-fit (28 Aug 2008)

i have a Bianchi 928 CtoC 
Its a wonderful bike, fits perfectly, stiff and light and ultra quick.

Only problem i have found is that the laquer on the carbon has dulled slightly.

I looked at the Williers before buying my bianchi and althoiugh they looked good in the flesh, the Bianchi just felt right on the ride.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Aug 2008)

Choose the one you feel comfortable on and like the look of. At these prices you wont get a crap bike whichever brand name you choose.

Happy shopping


----------



## arranandy (29 Aug 2008)

I have a Wilier Izoard Pro. Absolutely brilliant bike. Handles greats, climbs well and decends well. Most of all it looks great and it's something different from yorur Treks etc. Also it looks brilliant and always gets admiring looks from fellow cyclists


----------



## djb1971 (29 Aug 2008)

arranandy said:


> it looks great. Also it looks brilliant



You're worse than I am with mine


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2008)

Well they are Italian - got to be good..... saw a nice Lampre team one for £3.8k in Cycle Surgery - looked great...only £1k discount from £4.8k - was great other than in a team colour/logo......


----------



## Bassman (9 Sep 2008)

You lucky. lucky man... what a choice to have to make! Willier is one of the oldest established frame makers in Italy so plenty of heritage there as with Bianchi, Colnago etc.


----------



## a_n_t (9 Sep 2008)

dont think I've ever heard anyone wwho's been dissapointed with a wilier. Love mine!


----------

